# what clear coat do you use(thinned or not), how many coats, how long bw coats?



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I use 3 coats of etex. All are thinned with epoxy thinner and I generally wait 24 hours bw coats (sometimes as little as 12). I was using 2 coats but decided to go to 3 to ensure 100% coverage. I mostly do foil baits and I've noticed ensuring 100% coverage is more difficult with foiled baits-where 2 pieces of foil meet tend to be the tricky parts to coat. From now on I will be wiping the foil with solvent to remove any adhesive residue(I use foil tape). I think this may be causing the problem.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

James,

Good thread idea. I use Dick Nite's Fishermun's Lure Coar. Undiluted. I dip my baits to ensure full coverage. Three dips with at least 72 hours between dips. 

Tom


----------

